# NullPointerException Array



## TR7 (8. Mrz 2006)

Hallo 
ich möchte ein Array eines selbst definierten Types erstellen. dummerweise entsteht dabei eine NullPointerException die ich mir nicht erklären kann:


```
import java.io.*;
class Neuron{
	int RW=0;
}
class Gehirn{
  public static void main ( String[] args ){
  	Neuron[] arr=new Neuron[10];
  	arr[0].RW=4;
  	System.out.println("Test: "+arr[0].RW);    
  }
}
```

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at Gehirn.main(Gehirn.java:8)

Wisst ihr, was ich falsch gemacht habe?
(hab heute erst mit java angefangen und daher noch keinen Plan 

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Leroy42 (8. Mrz 2006)

```
new Neuron[10]
```
erzeugt dir nur ein Array mit Platz für 10 Referenzen auf jeweils eine Instanz der Klasse Neuron.

Die Instanzen selbst werden allerdings nicht automatisch erzeugt ==> In jedem
Array slot steht vorerst *null*

Steht übrigens auch in der FAQ, ich bin jedoch zu faul um das jetzt rauszusuchen


----------



## TR7 (8. Mrz 2006)

Ahja, danke, ich habe es nun so umgeschrieben und es funktioniert 


```
import java.io.*;
class Neuron{
	int RW=0;//Reizwert	
}
class Gehirn{
  public static void main ( String[] args ){
  	Neuron[] arr=new Neuron[10];
  	for(int x=0;x<10;x++) arr[x]=new Neuron();
  	arr[0].RW=1;
  	System.out.println("Test: "+arr[0].RW);    
  }
}
```


----------

